# Big Dan's Trucking



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thoughts on Big Dan's? They have super cheap prices, but the meat has charcoal denaturant & the animals were already dead, sick, or injured right? Anyways, does anyone have any experience with them? & would it be safe to feed?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Big Dan's: "We use a black denaturant (liquid charcoal), which is added to all of our products due to FSA, MN Agriculture, MN Commercial Feed, MN Animal Board of Health and USDA regulations. This is safe for all pet foods."
 :shocked: 

From My Pet Carnivore: "According to USDA regulations, beef that leaves a USDA plant that is not intended for human consumption must be denatured. Denaturing agents can vary a great deal from the simple charcoal additive to a cocktail of different chemicals and dyes. Charcoal has become a favorite of pet-food companies since it can still be classified as "All Natural". There are many forms of charcoal used every day for beneficial purposes (i.e., activated charcoal found in home water filtration systems or fish tank breathers to filter out impurities and toxins), *but those same properties may ultimately effect absorption of supplements and medications administered *with those foods."

From Progressive Dairy:
"Each year, the association publishes guidelines manufacturers must follow. This includes the recent withdrawal of activated charcoal as a feed ingredient by listing it in its table of withdrawn ingredients.
The ruling means that manufacturers can no longer legally add charcoal powder to feeds or supplements. *The reasoning behind the removal of charcoal powder includes but is not limited to: fear of dioxin contamination in charcoal and the indiscriminate use of charcoal in pet food as a mycotoxin binder or for binding other contaminants*."


From Molly Morrissette: "To comply with government regulations, all USDA *condemned or inedible poultry and red meat* *identified as unfit for human consumption *must be processed with a denaturing agent to deter its use as human food."


Moms


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I have several friends who use and love them and say the meat is very nice quality. They are a family owned and operated company using only physically downed(broken legs, etc)no diseased cows. Personally I don't have an issue with it. If you haven't actually ordered from them then I don't think its quite far to bash them though perfectly fine if you don't feel comfortable using their products. If you join the raw feeding community in FB they have a huge file of photos and people's experience with them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I looked into it, emailed them, then decided against it. Denatured is not something I want to deal with.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah, I'm seeing mixed reviews on Big Dan's but they have amazing prices but you get what you pay for. I'm starting Troy on raw soon


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Carriesue said:


> If you join the raw feeding community in FB they have a huge file of photos and people's experience with them.


Joined the group earlier and I'm reading on them now


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don’t use Big Dan’s, but I use a similar company that’s local. The research I’ve done has led me to believe that any meat that leaves a USDA facility (pretty much any meat processor) that isn’t meant for human consumption, will be denatured. The meat not meant for human consumption, is way cheaper at wholesale than anything meant for human consumption. You’re talking a good $2-3 dollars difference, and that’s at whole sale. Charcoal has been used to absorb poisons and prevent absorption in humans and animals for a very long time and it’s not dangerous. To me, feeding raw, denatured is better than feeding high quality kibble, which more than likely is made out of denatured meat anyways.

The company I use has a few different mixes of beef/bone/tripe/organs. They also sell an 80/20 ground beef mix. That is really the only mix that you can visually see charcoal in as it’s probably the only one that humans might get the bright idea to consume themselves even though the boxes are labeled “not for human consumption.” The other mixes, I can’t spot any charcoal in them at all so it either gets washed out in the slurry they use, or they use it so sparingly that it’s not visual and yet meets USDA requirements. My dogs have been on this for over a year and I’ve had absolutely no issues with them or the quality of the meat.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

martemchik said:


> I don’t use Big Dan’s, but I use a similar company that’s local. The research I’ve done has led me to believe that any meat that leaves a USDA facility (pretty much any meat processor) that isn’t meant for human consumption, will be denatured. The meat not meant for human consumption, is way cheaper at wholesale than anything meant for human consumption. You’re talking a good $2-3 dollars difference, and that’s at whole sale. Charcoal has been used to absorb poisons and prevent absorption in humans and animals for a very long time and it’s not dangerous. To me, feeding raw, denatured is better than feeding high quality kibble, which more than likely is made out of denatured meat anyways.
> 
> The company I use has a few different mixes of beef/bone/tripe/organs. They also sell an 80/20 ground beef mix. That is really the only mix that you can visually see charcoal in as it’s probably the only one that humans might get the bright idea to consume themselves even though the boxes are labeled “not for human consumption.” The other mixes, I can’t spot any charcoal in them at all so it either gets washed out in the slurry they use, or they use it so sparingly that it’s not visual and yet meets USDA requirements. My dogs have been on this for over a year and I’ve had absolutely no issues with them or the quality of the meat.


Wow, good advice. Thank you!  
I'm planning on placing a big order with BDT once I figure out what I'm going to order. I read that it's just one protein for 1-2 weeks or until his poop is solid and then introduce something else. Any advice on that? It sucks that I have to pay $30.00 for the freezer box though


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would rather buy from Mypetcarnivore or G&C raw than Big Dans. They deliver monthly(just delivered this past weekend) and the price is reasonable, drop fee can be shared if you have someone to go in on it with you. I get lamb hearts, green tripe, beef hearts and sweetbread from G&C. MPC was out of tripe when I went to order, so had to go with G&C this time. 
I don't really like the way the Big Dan's group works/and they aren't local to me anyway....not to mention the quality of the meat.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I would rather buy from Mypetcarnivore or G&C raw than Big Dans. They deliver monthly(just delivered this past weekend) and the price is reasonable, drop fee can be shared if you have someone to go in on it with you. I get lamb hearts, green tripe, beef hearts and sweetbread from G&C. MPC was out of tripe when I went to order, so had to go with G&C this time.
> I don't really like the way the Big Dan's group works/and they aren't local to me anyway....not to mention the quality of the meat.


Yeah, shipping is so expensive for online shopping! I heard BDT customer service is horrible too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

MPC delivery fee is only 10 bucks, that is reasonable,IMO. G&C charge according to the size of the order. I only order every few months so it is not that big a deal.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm very happy with the quality of My Pet Carnivore. I was looking for a poultry source and I looked at Big Dans again. I just can't do it, I don't feel comfortable not knowing for sure if the animals are diseased, they are very vague in the website and when I emailed them. I did a lot of searching and I found a poultry farm that has human grade quality poultry for 59 cents a pound. I have to drive an hour to get there once a month but it makes me feel better about what they are eating.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I've decided to go with Raw Feeding Miami. I talked to Carla and we got a quote of $150.00 (including shipping) for one month's worth of food. When we do move to Florida, it will be even cheaper so around $120.00 I'm guessing. Troy's starting RAW when we move to FL next month.  
I may go with Big Dan's in the future for the winter months.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bella67 said:


> I've decided to go with Raw Feeding Miami. I talked to Carla and we got a quote of $150.00 (including shipping) for one month's worth of food. When we do move to Florida, it will be even cheaper so around $120.00 I'm guessing. Troy's starting RAW when we move to FL next month.
> I may go with Big Dan's in the future for the winter months.


I ordered some stuff from Raw Feeding Miami. They seemed like nice people. Once I get the stuff and determine quality I have another order to put in if all goes well. I wish shipping was less, because I would order more.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I wouldn't. The way I feel is, if *I* won't touch it, then my dogs wouldn't either. 

Charcoal is used to treat food poisoning, stomach upsets, etc. I am sure it is a dual purpose, besides reminding us humans that it is denatured. I know the definition of downed cattle in the farming industry, so even though they claim they only take the injured ones, I don't feel at ease holding them to their word.

All it takes is just ONE bad batch to open a huge can of worms. For me, it isn't worth it when I can source meat from other sources that give me a peace of mind, in my case a wholesaler that caters to the public and an old fashioned butcher I found when researching to process my first hog.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I won't use denatured meat for my dogs. I use My Pet Carnivore www.mypetcarnivore.com. I supplement it with store bought meat I find on sale (handy to have a freezer), cooked purreed veggies, coconut oil, plain Kefir, raw eggs, etc. Once you get a routine down, it's fast and easy.


----------

